# Which Litman Stethoscope are you using??



## Vinceh (Dec 28, 2010)

Going to purchase a new stethoscope, any suggestions from EMT-p or EMT-b's?

Leaning toward the Cardiology III because of the easier access to pediatric uses. I have heard the Master Cardiology is awesome but some cons regarding only having a One sided bell.

Vince


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2010)

I use the Cardiology III and LOVE it. That's the only stethoscope I've used aside from the cheapy $30 littmans, though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Littmann Select.  It's now under $50 online, and it does a great job.  I've had it since I started EMT back in 2008.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly? Don't buy one...

Use the crappy one that are on the trucks for a while. Once you've mastered that, then move up. If you start of with a top of the line, high-speed stethoscope, and you lose/break it, you'll probably have difficulty adjusting to the crappy models.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the master classic, and love it.  I can't hear on anything else.  The only issue I have run into was a 7 month old patient.  The bell took up his whole chest and it was difficult to get 4 separate listening zones when doing lung sounds.  But it picked up a massive murmer that was heard EVERYWHERE I auscultated LOL. Mom was all "yeah, he has a hole in his heart".


----------



## DarkStarr (Dec 28, 2010)

got the classic for christmas, debating on returning it towards the master classic.


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 28, 2010)

I got a virtually unused Littman Cardiology II off of Craigslist from a retired nurse for $25 and love it.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Master Classic II.  I loves it.  So far I haven't run into any peds issues with it, and in general I like the low-profile of the bell.


----------



## Vinceh (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks peeps, I have made my decision.

Vince


----------



## medicRob (Dec 28, 2010)

Master Classic II, but I have a 3200 digital bluetooth model on its way for a 14 day evaluation. If I like it, I am going to go ahead and purchase it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 28, 2010)

I've used pretty much everything from the crappy $10 stuff to the nicer $100+ stuff. I like the Littman Lite, the Classic IISE, the Master Classic, and the Cardiology III. However, I wouldn't feel uncomfortable going back to the crappy $10 steths... because I know what I'm listening for. Kind of like going from a VW Rabbit to a Benz. Both will get you there, but one provides a nicer ride...


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 28, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Master Classic II, but I have a 3200 digital bluetooth model on its way for a 14 day evaluation. If I like it, I am going to go ahead and purchase it.



Could you post a review on it once your 14 day trial is up?


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have and use the 3100. I have had it for about a year now and absolutely LOVE it. I have had doctors and medics use it and try to walk off with it 
I have tried the Cardiology III but with my hearing loss, they don't compare. I can hear lung and heart sounds very well even in the back of the rig. It is overkill for most people but if you have a hearing issue, it is the cat's meow.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 28, 2010)

lightweight II se, i love it. short tube doesn't get in the way. light head i don't even know is there. and the acoustics are good enough for field work...


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Dec 28, 2010)

Using Littmann Classic II SE.
Bought it for €80,= and it's a good stethoscope.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 28, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> Could you post a review on it once your 14 day trial is up?



Absolutely, If you guys want, I will also post some lung sounds and heart tones I get from various patients for you to use to study or teach with. I will also do little things like compare the heart rate on the steth to one that is manually taken. If this goes well, I will probably end up purchasing this steth for teaching purposes. This steth will come in handy for educators like myself because we can hook our laptops to the classroom speakers and actually listen to lungs live sharing with the class.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 28, 2010)

Vinceh said:


> Going to purchase a new stethoscope, any suggestions from EMT-p or EMT-b's?
> 
> Leaning toward the Cardiology III because of the easier access to pediatric uses. I have heard the Master Cardiology is awesome but some cons regarding only having a One sided bell.
> 
> Vince




I personally use a Classic II SE and I find it to be a nice balance between performance and cost.  It can be had for about 60-70 dollars (online) and tends to perform very well.  Although it is not a Cardiology III - I am also not a cardiologist.  Having said that, I find it (the Classic II) more than adequate for EMS work.


----------



## lampnyter (Dec 28, 2010)

Classic II SE. I think it was about $90. I think it is a great stethoscope.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a navy blue Littman Master Classic II i paid around $135 for, but I left it at nursing home never to be seen again.

I have since replaced it with a Littman black classic II SE, good but not as good as the master


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 28, 2010)

Master Classic II. It stays in my pocket unless being actively used by me to avoid the possibility of it escaping.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a littmann select and it does the job great. I can only compare it to the cheapy single lumens, not any cardiology scopes. As far as the cardiology scopes go, would y'all say that they are overkill and not necessary for a basic? I imagine they would be, and am happy with what I can hear with the single lumen.


----------



## Amycus (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a Master Cardiology. Overkill for a Basic sure. However, I can hear BPs reliably most of the time, same with lung sounds and such. In some cases I can hear much more accurately than those without quality scopes, sometimes to the tune of a 20-30Sys difference. I like it. =D Was well worth it.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 29, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> I have a littmann select and it does the job great. I can only compare it to the cheapy single lumens, not any cardiology scopes. As far as the cardiology scopes go, would y'all say that they are overkill and not necessary for a basic? I imagine they would be, and am happy with what I can hear with the single lumen.



Not overkill unless the EMT-B using it lets their knowledge level be defined by the limits of a title.


----------



## bigmoosewi (Dec 29, 2010)

On the suggestion from my instructor, who is a relic in the EMS field, (i actually believe he started out when there was a horse drawn wagon) when he was in charge of ordering supplies for the ambulance service he worked on it was suggested to him to get ADC brand.  Same quality as Littman but half the price because it doesn't have the name on it.  I purchased the ADC Adscope 600 Platinum Cardiology.  It is a single sided (my instructor said in all his years as an EMT-P he never turned his double sided around) that received rave reviews from users who switched from the Littman Cardiology III.  It has the same warranty as a Littman but as i said it has a price tag of $100 instead of $200.  Something to look into unless you MUST have that Littman name.  Keep in mind, having the name around your neck doesn't make you any smarter. ;-)


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Cardiology III. For the price I paid... around 160... I have never been all that impressed. It works okay but it wasn't the dramatic difference that I was expecting compared to the ones carried on the ambulance. And its double-sided. I don't like double-sides stethoscopes. I carry mine in my pocket and the head always ends up getting turned so every time I use it I have to check to make sure the head is the right way. Many people think that the double-sides (diaphragm/bell) are for adults and pediatrics... not true. The big side isnt for adults and little side for kids. Each side is for hearing different frequency sounds. 

I am looking into getting the Master Classic II.... a single sided scope for about 100.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 29, 2010)

18G said:


> Many people think that the double-sides (diaphragm/bell) are for adults and pediatrics... not true. The big side isnt for adults and little side for kids. Each side is for hearing different frequency sounds.
> 
> I am looking into getting the Master Classic II.... a single sided scope for about 100.



Exactly.  Ever notice that a _real_ peds scope still has 2 heads?  The bell transmits low frequency sounds; the diaphragm transmits higher frequency sounds.  People still flip the bell over since we don't have peds scopes, but I'll stick with my single-sided Master Classic II (which I paid less than $100 for brand new, from amazon).  I think at that price and all it compares pretty favorably to the ADC 600.


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Cardiology III which I like. Unfortunately the rings around the rims wear out pretty easily. Mine is black, I've had it for about 3 years and it's looking pretty dingy. I clean it with alcohol swabs fairly routinely. I recently bought a $40 Ultrascope and have been decently satisfied with it, time will tell which one I use in the future.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I have a Cardiology III which I like. Unfortunately the rings around the rims wear out pretty easily. Mine is black, I've had it for about 3 years and it's looking pretty dingy. I clean it with alcohol swabs fairly routinely. I recently bought a $40 Ultrascope and have been decently satisfied with it, time will tell which one I use in the future.



I have a Cardiology III as well, but once I got my Ultrascope a few years ago I havent touched it. I love the thing  Hope you enjoy yours too


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 29, 2010)

I have used the same Cardiology II for 11 years now. Still works like a champ, wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have a Cardiology III as well, but once I got my Ultrascope a few years ago I havent touched it. I love the thing  Hope you enjoy yours too



I got the cheapy Maxiscope model, which as far as I know is exactly the same minus the cool designs. Mine is solid royal blue, but no one else at my service (~300 field providers) has one, so it's easy to keep track of.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 29, 2010)

It has been my experience that proper use of the stethoscope and auscultation are some of the least emphasized skills in EMT and Paramedic school. I'd love to see programs that emphasize more ways to use your stethoscope than just listening to breath sounds.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 29, 2010)

What Littman stethescope an I using these days? An ADC 602.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2010)

Litman Lightweight, inexspensive, durable and good quality.


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just upgraded to a Classic II.  Before I had a ADC 609.  If you are looking for a good $20 scope, the 609 is the way to go.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2010)

That is really the only difference. Mine is a blue/black pattern with my name and the SOL engraved in white. Four members of our fifteen members (not counting me) have one of them. The only thing I might do differently later is order one that comes with a pedi head in addition to the standard head.





Fox800 said:


> I got the cheapy Maxiscope model, which as far as I know is exactly the same minus the cool designs. Mine is solid royal blue, but no one else at my service (~300 field providers) has one, so it's easy to keep track of.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 30, 2010)

It just came!








Program is 100% legit.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Dec 31, 2010)

Another fan of the cardiology III here


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

medicRob said:


> It just came!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that our 3100 connection is complete, we can not only high five people out of vfib from across state lines, we can also reanimate the dead!


----------



## medicRob (Dec 31, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Now that our 3100 connection is complete, we can not only high five people out of vfib from across state lines, we can also reanimate the dead!



Oh crap... that is correct! Hell yeah, then I can be like Walker Texas Ranger... I will no longer have to high five them out of cardiac arrest, rather I can just touch them on the shoulder and they will magically spring back to life!

I accidentally posted that pic in the wrong thread, it was meant for the Littmann trial thread.. I was wondering where I posted it when I looked through the Littmann evaluation thread and didn't find it.. lol.


----------



## Madmedic780 (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a Classic 2 S.E. I like it.


----------



## Medic785 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm currently using a Master Cardiology, upgraded a few years ago from the Cardiology III (I think that was the model).  I'm going to get the 3200 on the loaner program out of curiosity.  My hearing is not the best so I'm looking for any advantage I can.  Also, I'm looking for a better option to auscultate heart sounds and hope that the 3200 can assist me in that respect.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I started out with a Classic SE and after a couple of years moved up to a Cardiology 111. I've had it 7 years now and like it. I seldom use the small bell/diaphram so if I had to get another I'd get a single sided Master. It would be a little lighter as well.

 As my hearing is not getting better with age I would love to try one of the electronic one. Unfortunatly Littman isn't offering the trial program in Canada.:sad:  Any one want to get one and mail it to me to try??


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just an opinion guys and gals...I'm debating between getting the Master Classic II SE and the ADC "Platinum Edition Adscope 615", which by all accounts looks like a cross between the Classic II SE and the standard Select; but is about half the price.  My biggest concern is that I'm "wasting" money on a tool that as a green EMT-B I won't be able to use to it's full potential that a CC or a Medic might (let alone an actual Doc!)

For reference, I'm torn between these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F4SP1W/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X7TKLK/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

One of the biggest reasons I'm looking to purchase a new scope is comfort; the dept issued sprague hurts my ears and the metal bar on the bottom doesn't really get wide enough for my big head! :blush:

Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## medicRob (Jan 2, 2011)

BigDogg795 said:


> Just an opinion guys and gals...I'm debating between getting the Master Classic II SE and the ADC "Platinum Edition Adscope 615", which by all accounts looks like a cross between the Classic II SE and the standard Select; but is about half the price.  My biggest concern is that I'm "wasting" money on a tool that as a green EMT-B I won't be able to use to it's full potential that a CC or a Medic might (let alone an actual Doc!)
> 
> For reference, I'm torn between these:
> 
> ...



I can't speak as to the ADC. However, before using the 3200, I used the Master Classic II for 4 years and loved it. It was a great stethoscope.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 2, 2011)

no problems here with the Classic II, though given the opportunity I'd go with the Master Classic.  My main reason for wanting one was for QRP and also so I don't have to use the one on the rig that everyone else uses.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 2, 2011)

I love my master classic II.
I can hear everything I need and then some. Make sure you get some soft sealing ear tips, they make all the difference!


 ^_*


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Pneumothorax said:


> I love my master classic II.
> I can hear everything I need and then some. Make sure you get some soft sealing ear tips, they make all the difference!
> 
> 
> ^_*



Are the soft sealing tips the stock ones that come on all littmanns?


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 2, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Are the soft sealing tips the stock ones that come on all littmanns?



I think at this point I'll spend the extra bucks to get the Master Classic, but this is my question also.  Are the stock ones the soft seal or should I purchase them separately?


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Jan 2, 2011)

Even a few specialists is our hospital use the Classic II SE.
(I have seen a anesthesiologist, lung specialist and internist with this stethoscoop )
So why spend much money on a tool when can work with a cheaper, but good quality, standard stethoscoop.


----------



## Icenine (Jan 2, 2011)

I started a few years ago with a cheap dual tube, worst $25 I ever spent.

Then went to a Classic II SE that served me well for about 4 years.  During that time I never turned the bell over.  With the tunable diaphragm I could hear high and low quite well.  Then one day I dropped it in a muddy ditch on an MVA.  I tried but couldn't get everything cleaned out so I sent it for refurb.

 Of course I couldn't be without so I bought a Master Classic II and have been extremely satisfied.  I purchased from medisave.com, got free engraving, and delivery in 2 days.  I will replace it should something happen.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 3, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Are the soft sealing tips the stock ones that come on all littmanns?



yeah, but some people dont want or (cant afford) a littman, so if they get the nice ear tips it'll help out 



Icenine said:


> I started a few years ago with *a cheap dual tube, worst $25 I ever spent.
> *
> Then went to a Classic II SE that served me well for about 4 years.  During that time I never turned the bell over.  With the tunable diaphragm I could hear high and low quite well.  Then one day I dropped it in a muddy ditch on an MVA.  I tried but couldn't get everything cleaned out so I sent it for refurb.
> 
> Of course I couldn't be without so I bought a Master Classic II and have been extremely satisfied.  I purchased from medisave.com, got free engraving, and delivery in 2 days.  I will replace it should something happen.



i dont know how people can say you can spend 25 or 250 on a scope and they both work the same..nope. not true.. u get what u pay for!

oh & medisave is great!


----------



## vamike (Jul 1, 2011)

Been using an ancient Sprague given to me by a nurse friend.  Just ordered the Classic II SE.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Using the Master Classic II black edition


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 1, 2011)

vamike said:


> Been using an ancient Sprague given to me by a nurse friend.  Just ordered the Classic II SE.  Can't wait to get it!



I use the Littman Classic II as well, bright orange colorway.  Im very pleased with it and its a very affordable scope.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Using the Master Classic II black edition



Same here, as well as an Ultrascope (works better through clothing, IMO).


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 1, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Same here, as well as an Ultrascope (works better through clothing, IMO).



Why are you using it through clothing?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 2, 2011)

the black edition. It makes me like a ninja medic my pts dont even know I took their BP or lung sounds, they be like whaaa????


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why are you using it through clothing?



Have you never auscultated a BP through a sleeve?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Have you never auscultated a BP through a sleeve?



Nope. I bust out my medical shears and cut their sleeve off.......


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> Nope. I but out my medical shears and cut their sleeve off.......



lol that would go over well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2011)

Back to using my MCIII since my Ultrascope disapeared at work  I forgot how much I didn't like this POS


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 2, 2011)

Littman Classic II SE, which replaced my Littman Master Classic that I left behind in a nursing home, never to be seen again.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> *Littman Classic II SE*, which replaced my Littman Master Classic that I left behind in a nursing home, never to be seen again.



This, if I ever get to using one again...  Now where'd that bag of goodies go?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why are you using it through clothing?



I currently work IFT and EMS. Most of my patients are old and cold and frankly don't need to be undressed for my generally unnecessary assessments. I have absolutely no problem cutting clothes off of a patient if necessary, but for my job, having a scope that lets me auscultate easily through multiple layers is awesome.



the_negro_puppy said:


> Littman Classic II SE, which replaced my Littman Master Classic that I left behind in a nursing home, never to be seen again.


My steths are at all times either in my bag or around my neck, no exceptions, even if it makes me look silly. Thats about the only way to keep up with them.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> My steths are at all times either in my bag or around my neck, no exceptions, even if it makes me look silly. Thats about the only way to keep up with them.



Same here, I always it either in my left cargo pocket or around my neck. I mean it has my name engraved on it, but still...


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Same here, I always it either in my left cargo pocket or around my neck.



I'm the same way.

Random related side hijack- I've been eyeing a Littmann add-on, it's a bell adapter for my Littmann that helps out with peds. The one I found is http://www.allheart.com/3mlspac2andse.html here and I figure for $6 it might be worth a try. Has anyone used it or have any insight on it? Thanks in advance.

Oh, and I also have a Classic II S.E. and I'm probably going to get a second one, the ninja black one... It just looks so BA ^_^


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 3, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> I'm the same way.
> 
> Random related side hijack- I've been eyeing a Littmann add-on, it's a bell adapter for my Littmann that helps out with peds. The one I found is http://www.allheart.com/3mlspac2andse.html here and I figure for $6 it might be worth a try. Has anyone used it or have any insight on it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh, and I also have a Classic II S.E. and I'm probably going to get a second one, the ninja black one... It just looks so BA ^_^



love my ninja black one ... really stands out


----------



## Dougy (Jul 10, 2011)

Vinceh said:


> Going to purchase a new stethoscope, any suggestions from EMT-p or EMT-b's?
> 
> Leaning toward the Cardiology III because of the easier access to pediatric uses. I have heard the Master Cardiology is awesome but some cons regarding only having a One sided bell.
> 
> Vince



I absolutely LOVE my cardiology III. Crystal clear sound.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Jul 10, 2011)

i use the black ones that are in the squads.......they all work the same IMO


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 11, 2011)

Ultrascopes are really popular here eh?


Needing a new one for clinicals. Either Cardiology III or Ultrascope. Opinions?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Ultrascopes are really popular here eh?
> 
> 
> Needing a new one for clinicals. Either Cardiology III or Ultrascope. Opinions?


From someone who's used both, I say Ultrascope. I need to go buy me a new one since my last one disapeared on a truck


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 11, 2011)

bw3 said:


> i use the black ones that are in the squads.......they all work the same IMO


----------



## exodus (Jul 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> From someone who's used both, I say Ultrascope. I need to go buy me a new one since my last one disapeared on a truck



http://ultrascopes.com/about/2011-summer-trade-in-event/

There ya go! They emailed me about this a week or so ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Heh, I've got a dual tube sprauge sitting around I can send them  Between that and selling my stupid Littmann I probably can get a new US at no out of pocket cost


----------



## vamike (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got my Littman Classic II SE.  Love it.  They didn't have the ninja black scopes or the copper finish or the brass finish at medisave.  Bummer.  I had to settle for the old silver and black.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Jul 11, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


>



thats cool, sorry im not as cool as everyone else and bring my own super duper brand new up to date stethescope.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 11, 2011)

bw3 said:


> thats cool, sorry im not as cool as everyone else and bring my own super duper brand new up to date stethescope.



Nobody said that you weren't as cool just because you don't have a "super duper brand new up to date stethoscope". But to deny that there is a difference between the $10 scopes in the rig and a Littmann or Ultrascope is just ignorance. There's no problem using the scopes in the rig, that's what my preceptor does (well, actually she uses mine ), but you have to realize that you'll have a harder time hearing things.


----------

